

Winner of the Stanford E-Week Challenge - drm237
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/03/winner-of-the-s.html

======
tim2
I'd say that the breast cancer foundation was creating most of the value...
2nd, I don't see how you can call this innovative since there are a million
things you can buy for which the proceeds go to charity.

But if you want to give it to them just for having a good heart then I guess
that's alright.

